# We need a Marine Biologist ! !



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

Would be nice if the forum had an honorary Marine Biologist who could come on here once and a while and explain / discuss water and beach conditions.........anybody know one ?.......or who to contact / request ?

Lets do this ! ! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

there's a few on here.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

dr. google has always been a great help


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Coryphaena aka Karon is one in Gulf Shores. 

She hasn't been here much lately since she started raising birds*
*
Here is her profile. 
*
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/coryphaena-377


----------



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

Well,.....let me rephrase that.......a dedicated,interested in the eco system,and experienced marine biologist to inform members of the Pensacola fishing forum.


----------

